# Type 1 hood



## jtom (Jul 16, 2014)

Can a small shelf made out of plywood covered with formica be installed under a Type 1 hood?It will not be directly over a heat source.Any code reference would be appreciated.


----------



## north star (Jul 16, 2014)

*= ( ) =*

From the `12 IBC,  ...refer to SECTION 2604 - INTERIOR FINISH AND TRIM:

2604.1 - General:

"Plastic materials installed as interior finish or trim shall comply  with Chapter 8.

Foam plastics shall only be installed as interior finish  where approved in accordance

with the special provisions of Section 2603.10..........Foam plastics that are used as

interior finish shall also meet the  flame-spread index requirements for interior

finish in accordance with  Chapter 8..............Foam plastics installed as interior

trim shall comply with Section 2604.2."

*= ( ) =*


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2014)

New or existing hood??

Either way need to check with the fire extinguishing company if it will obstruct the spray of the extinguishing system

Also might be a health code thing as far as cleaning issue


----------



## jtom (Jul 16, 2014)

New hood .no obstructions


----------



## Moscow (Jul 16, 2014)

2009 IMC section 507.9 A type 1 hood shall be installed with a clearance to combustible of not less than 18 inches. there is an exception in regards to gypsum but it still has to be constructed with noncombustible structure. I don't have a 2012 but I am sure it has the same section.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2014)

Moscow said:
			
		

> 2009 IMC section 507.9 A type 1 hood shall be installed with a clearance to combustible of not less than 18 inches. there is an exception in regards to gypsum but it still has to be constructed with noncombustible structure. I don't have a 2012 but I am sure it has the same section.


but that is the hood itself, and not what is under the hood


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2014)

10.2.7.3   The addition of obstructions to spray patterns from the cooking appliance nozzle(s) such as baffle plates , shelves, or any modification shall not be permitted.

The distribution pattern for appliance nozzles is tested and listed only under specific conditions and does not include testing with objects that will obstruct the application of the extinguishing agent onto the cooking appliance.

BUT if the extinguishing company says no problem than I would allow a shelf


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> 10.2.7.3   The addition of obstructions to spray patterns from the cooking appliance nozzle(s) such as baffle plates , shelves, or any modification shall not be permitted.The distribution pattern for appliance nozzles is tested and listed only under specific conditions and does not include testing with objects that will obstruct the application of the extinguishing agent onto the cooking appliance.
> 
> BUT if the extinguishing company says no problem than I would allow a shelf


I would also ask for copies of the installation manual, showing height and depth of the shelf and nozzles that meet those criteria.  The  Ansul installaltion manual allows   2 nozzles, one protecting a shelf height of 18" and another protecting  a shelf height of 20".

The suppression system protects against grease fires, not wood, paper or plastic fueled fires.


----------



## Moscow (Jul 18, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> but that is the hood itself, and not what is under the hood


Yes, I agree that is talking about the hood and surrounding area of the hood. Don't you think if the code is requiring that the hood to have 18" of noncombustible material on all sides of the hood and the wall behind the hood to be noncombustible, that maybe you should require noncombustible under the hood as well? To me it would be more important to have the noncombustible under the hood were the heat source is.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2014)

Moscow said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree that is talking about the hood and surrounding area of the hood. Don't you think if the code is requiring that the hood to have 18" of noncombustible material on all sides of the hood and the wall behind the hood to be noncombustible, that maybe you should require noncombustible under the hood as well? To me it would be more important to have the noncombustible under the hood were the heat source is.


Nope.....

But combustibles are not normally  found under the hood

Depending on the appliance the shelf is above, I might or might not say something


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 19, 2014)

I doubt teh hood system was tested by the listing agency with that "combustible shelf" at time of testing.  Not allowed nor approved.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I doubt teh hood system was tested by the listing agency with that "combustible shelf" at time of testing.  Not allowed nor approved.


And the rubber wheels on the appliances??

If the hood can't handle a wood shelf ,, not sure how it handles a charcoal/ wood grill


----------



## Frank (Jul 19, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Nope.....But combustibles are not normally  found under the hood
> 
> Depending on the appliance the shelf is above, I might or might not say something


If there were no combustibles there would not be any need for a hood--frying oil, grease drippings, fuel gas, charcoal etc. are all combustible.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2014)

All for allowing the shelf say IIIIIII

all those opposed say nahhhh


----------



## Moscow (Jul 19, 2014)

Big ole NAHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## north star (Jul 19, 2014)

*( & )*







> All for allowing the shelf say IIIIIIIall those opposed say nahhhh"


I'm not a Code Official, but I'll go ahead and play one here in the Box.My question would be,  ..."Will allowing this formica type countertop to

be installed underneath a compliant hood system, increase the

mathematical probability for the spread of a fire event or not ?"

As long as there is a compliant fire suppression system installed

underneath the hood and a Type K portable fire extinguisher located

nearby, ...I would probably approve it and move along !

*( & )*


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s0s0migulb8


----------

